# Lezyne hand pump choices



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I am interested in a Lezyne hand pump because of the size and construction, but I am not sure which one to get. it seems that they make both the HV Drive and the Alloy Drive in small and medium sizes.

what's the difference between the HV and the Alloy? it seems that the HV is cheaper and may have more plastic pieces.

what is the significance of the sizes? i would think the larger pump will more more air per stroke, does that sound right?


----------



## Shalom (Nov 7, 2008)

More or less. The alloy drive is pretty much all alloy construction in the body, whereas the HV drive has the end caps as plastic.

The larger pumps have more volume, but are larger. It is a toss up between size (portability) and usefulness (how long you want to stand there pumping).


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

I may be alone, but I don't like these pumps at all.

I have an Alloy Drive M and find that it is very uncomfortable to use. The end of the handle has a raised ring with the hole in it for the hose storage. This leaves very little surface to press against and gripping around the handle is tiring when you have to pump it a couple of hundred times to fill a tire. You'll want to leave your gloves on to use this pump.

I prefer to use my Topeak Mt. Rocket ALT with a "T" handle. It's much more pleasant to use when you're counting up 200+ strokes.

Just my .02


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

I might be worried about that too. what attracts me to the Lezyne pumps is the hose. how likely am I to damage a schrader valve with a non-hose type pump? suggestions for a small pump with a t-handle _and _a hose?

I have an old Topeak Mountain Morph and I would love to continue using it but it's HUGE and I can't really carry it unless I have it in my Camelback, and I try to avoid carrying the camel unless I am going on a very long ride and need 2 liters of water, or it's extremely hot outside and a 21oz bottle won't cut it.


----------



## gmcttr (Oct 7, 2006)

The hose is what attracted me to the Alloy Drive as well. Too bad it hurts to use it. Maybe I'm just a wuss.

However, I have found that proper technique without a hose works well and protects the valve. I hold the end of the pump and the spokes on either side of the valve with one hand so the pump and wheel move together. Never had a problem doing it this way.


----------



## Metamorphic (Apr 29, 2011)

I have the Lezyne pressure drive. Its a pretty cool unit, because the hose that connects the pump body to the valve is threaded to accept CO2. Typically what I do is use the pump to get the tube formed out and clear of the beads, then take the pump off and hit it with the gas. Done! 

If you really had a bad day and ran out of CO2 you could of course do the whole thing with the pump.


----------



## womble (Sep 8, 2006)

I've used both Alloy Drive sizes. The medium one is great. The smaller one is noticably more of a pain in the ass to use- you have to pump so much more to get a tyre inflated.

I have no problems with handle design and much prefer the hose to the direct attachment method of most other pumps.


----------



## 4slomo (Jul 4, 2006)

I use an Alloy Drive M, and I do pump with my gloves on, no problems while on the trail. I tried the S in a store and found it too small for my hands. Most of the time, however, I use a floor pump at home before I take off for a ride.


----------

